# [Aegwynn] GODEATER sucht! / mit Fairen-Lootsystem



## Netherlord93 (26. April 2016)

Willkommen bei "GODEATER", wir sind eine PVP und PVE orentierte Semi-Progress Gilde, die in Legion durchstarten wollen
(Raids und Gewertete Schlachtfelder erst ab Legion).

Wir machen PVP: Gewertete Schlachtfelder sowie PVE: Raids und Erfolge.

Eine Besonderheit in der Gilde ist bei uns, unser Faires-Lootsystem.
Ein Beispiel:
Im Raid droppt ein Mythisches Item für Spieler A, B und C.
Spieler A hat schon ein Mythisches Item und Spieler B und C hat kein Mythisches Item.
Somit wird Spieler A automatisch vom Würfeln ausgeschlossen und nur Spieler B und C dürfen 
für das Item würfeln. Hat Spieler A und B ein Item, bekommt automatisch Spieler C das Item.
Mit dem Fairen-Lootsystem wollen wir bezwecken, 
damit Leute im Raid mit dem Gear nicht hinterherhängen,
das wir gemeinsam als Team weiter vorankommen und nicht nur jeder für sich selbst.

 

Die Gilde ist ab 19 Uhr am aktivsten, dementsprechend suchen wir auch Mitglieder die auch um die Zeit on sind.

 
Raidzeiten sind: Diennstag und Donnerstag 20:30 - 11:00 (maxi 12:00) Uhr
Gewertete Schlachtfelder: Mittwoch 20:30 - 11:00 (maxi 12:00) Uhr
 
Bei uns wird Gemeinschaft Großgeschrieben, deshalb sind Gildeninterne PvP-Tuniere und Events geplant.

Für interne Gildennews und Infos bieten wir auch eine Gildenhomepage an: 

godeater-wow.de

Was wir von euch erwarten:
- min. Alter 18 Jahre
- Teamspeak 3
- Teamfähigkeit

Was wir suchen:
- alle Klassen
- alle Berufe

Allgemeine Gildenregeln:

1. Aktivität 

2. Respektvoller Umgang

3. Zuverlässigkeit

4. Pünktlichkeit

5. Gildentreue 

6. Verfolgen der Gildenhomepage

7. Eigeniniative

Euch gefällt unsere Gemeinschaft? 
Dann melde dich jetzt und trete GODEATER bei!

Lasst uns unter dem Thread wissen, das ihr Interesse habt und schreibt eure Battletag dazu oder Kontaktiert den Gildenrat im Spiel selbst:

(Gildenleiter) Ceror#2869
(Gildenratleiter) neverloose#2177
(Gildenrat) Dennis#22729

Wenn im Spiel keiner Erreichbar ist schreibt wie gesagt eure Battletag in den Thread oder schreibt an die Email: gildenrat@godeater.de


----------



## Netherlord93 (28. April 2016)

/push suchen immer noch


----------



## Netherlord93 (29. April 2016)

Sind weiterhin am suchen.


----------



## Netherlord93 (2. Mai 2016)

Immer noch am suchen.


----------

